# Why Isnt Hdmi Out On Aosp Roms?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am no Developer. I know you need blur and all that to make it work on the Droid X. But with both the Galaxy Nexus and the Nexus 4g (I believe) having HDMI out is it not possible to have it on a AOSP Rom? Is HDMI code not burried somewere in stock Google code? Couldn't someone make some sort of flashable zip that puts only the HDMI blur back into the phone?


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm no developer either but I imagine that a lot of the blur framework is needed for the HDMI out to work... unless some devoted developer creates a new driver for it, I don't think we will see it for our x's unless you are on a blur rom...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

hootowlserenade said:


> I'm no developer either but I imagine that a lot of the blur framework is needed for the HDMI out to work... unless some devoted developer creates a new driver for it, I don't think we will see it for our x's unless you are on a blur rom...


I guessed that it would take some reworking. But I didn't know if since stock Nexus phones could use HDMI out why the Droid X couldn't use it since the software is there.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

currently determining if its possible, sry been mia, life took over (in a good way), I'll be making one final release before i sell my DX. official announcement this weekend


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> currently determining if its possible, sry been mia, life took over (in a good way), I'll be making one final release before i sell my DX. official announcement this weekend


Cool thanks, keep up the good work


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I shed a tear.

haha, thanks for an amazing rom.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> currently determining if its possible, sry been mia, life took over (in a good way), I'll be making one final release before i sell my DX. official announcement this weekend


Nooooo. What a sad day.

Gettin crazy with the Cheese Wiz.


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking of starting a poll, 'What phone should DXC get next?' ... except I'd selfishly give only three possible choices: "Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy Nexus and Galaxy Nexus" ...


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Will he become GalaxyNexusChat? Not be DroidXChat anymore?


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Will he become GalaxyNexusChat? Not be DroidXChat anymore?


Good point!! These are things he needs to weigh carefully before dashing off to another device LOL.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

getting the nexus, keeping the name, though i might just change it to the acronym DXC


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> getting the nexus, keeping the name, though i might just change it to the acronym DXC


Lol thanks so much man God bless and just wanted to say I hope Framework takes over cuz y'all are not just awesome devs but awesome people too that actually care about your "customers" THANK YOU DXC! :-D

Sent from a Droid X that is NOTW


----------



## jeff0r3 (Aug 5, 2011)

So freaking sad.. I will be getting a nexus, but have to wait til mid December... Can you wait til then DXC?


----------



## Ampclamp (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to miss you DXC. You've done a fantastic job taking care of us as well as helping me personally. And you have unwittingly helped me decide what my next device will be. See you around the nexus forums.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> getting the nexus, keeping the name, though i might just change it to the acronym DXC


Looks like im getting a Nexus. Also since the Nexus s 4g does HDMi through the Mini Usb (if im not mistaken) could there be some sort of way just to use the Nexus HDMi Usb instead of the HDMi port?


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea, if HDMI can come to 2nd init, consider it complete; there would be no reason NOT to be on MIUI. I would be truly appreciative of this, even though I am also likely to switch to the Nexus a few weeks after release.


----------

